# DirecTV,Dish Network & 7 other companies sued over video-compression tech patents



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't know if this has been posted in another forum,so I figured I would post it here.
*Note to mods:* If this has been posted elsewhere,please feel free to close this thread.

From Bloomberg News:
DirecTV Group Inc.,Dish Network Corp. and 7 other companies were sued by a trust associated with Alcatel-Lucent SA over patented video-compression technology patents.
A lengthy article from Bloomberg with quite a bit of info on this at the following link.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aiaL71w80PD0


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The 7 other companies named in the suit include:
Pioneer Corp.
Proview International Holdings Ltd.
Vizio Inc.
Westinghouse Digital Electronics LLC
Imation Corp.
Polycom Inc.
EchoStar Corp.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I wonder how many decades it will take to get this resolved.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another Bloomberg article on the suit,dated 2/18/09.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aeXjN6fzndkM


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

This sort of reminds me of the SCO suit over Linux.......


----------

